# Pitch/angle guage (Low cost)



## nibaru (May 14, 2011)

I have to measure the pitch/angle of domestic roofs as part of my survey for solar PV. I have a simple angle gauge of minimal cost. I am positioned on the ladder at gutter level. I put a level on the roof and then put the gauge on the level. I have to position the gauge nearly out of reach to get a true reading, because the first 2 tiles are at a lower pitch. Unfortunately, the guage is unreadable from that distance.:blink: I could do with similar gauge, where you could lock the needle and bring it back down and read the angle. I have seen some digital gauges at reasonable cost, but it appears that they measure the difference between 2 angles and you have to set the first angle before measuring. There is a margin for error here so I would like a gauge where you don't have to do this. Looking for a low cost option at the moment untill I get some income coming in. I would appreciate any advice?:thumbup:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.canexbuilding.com/docs/roof-pitch-indicator.pdf
look from ground.


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow Interloc, never saw that sheet before, it is cool.

I use the Pitch Guage App on my I phone, it cost 99 cents and it really works well


----------



## nibaru (May 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Been away for a few days and just got back. I'd like to thank everybody for the helpfull replies! I now have another problem. As a company we are working towards a set of industry standards. This involves conforming to certain guidelines, which I will not bore you with. However, the one that I am stumbling with at the moment is as follows: 

If I am at the top of a ladder, I *have to have one hand on the ladder at all times*.:yes: This only leaves me with one hand free to measure the roof. I used to hook my belt under the standoff hook. This allowed me to work with 2 hands free. I wasn't entirely happy with this, but I wasn't up there very long. Sometimes, it is critical to 10mm (2") as to whether or not I can get another row of panels on the installation. This can be the difference between the job being viable or not. So all sorts of thing were going through my head, some ridiculous:jester: Then I thought that maybe I'd ask the fellows with years of experience again!  So with the limitations of working with only one hand at the top of a ladder. Does this rule the ladder method out? Is there another method? I would greatly appreciate suggestions please gents!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

*Get up onto* the roof otherwise do a ground measurment..


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I measure mine a couple below the ridge.True though,,,get up on it or use a pitch card.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

What works good for me is the craftsman digital pitch gauge. For best accuracy I place on the bottom side of the rake or along the drip or siders edge. It shows pitch as a fraction down to 1/8in slope and degree.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a digital level, but I find myself using my $7 pitch gauge usually. It's like this one but just square with a dial in the middle - I throw a scrap piece of something straight, or my clip board under it.

https://www.toolexperts.com/pitch-finder-roof-gauge.html


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

To be honest..I just look at roof and know the pitch..:whistling:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Interloc said:


> To be honest..I just look at roof and know the pitch..:whistling:


I'm usually on the money, but I like to verify anyway.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

In my world, there are only 4 pitches..

Flat, walkable, steep, and mansard.

My certainteed rep gave me some pitch guide cards. If I am doing an insurance (ugh) job and the adjuster is hell bent on the exact pitch I use it. Faster than my one foot level and tape measure or using a speed square.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Billy Luttrell said:


> In my world, there are only 4 pitches..
> 
> Flat, walkable, steep, and mansard.


Huh my world only has 3 "Yes we can do it", "Nope we don't do shingles", and "We could put standing seam on it".


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

1985gt said:


> Huh my world only has 3 "Yes we can do it", "Nope we don't do shingles", and "We could put standing seam on it".


Excellent pitches!! :thumbup:


----------

